

Let Them Eat Khan Academy - cwan
http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/05/17/039227/Let-Them-Eat-Khan-Academy?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook

======
kenjackson
This is pretty interesting. It's an attempt by the elite to create a
differentiated online learning market, where a differentiated market simply
isn't necessary. I'm so looking forward to this being made to look foolish.

------
phlux
I thought Obama's father was a deadbeat and his mother was a poor teacher.

How did he afford to become alum to a place similar to the LakeSide School?

